# -maus reinigen



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (24. August 2011)

Hey Leute, ich wollte mal fragen wie man eine Maus am besten reinigen kann?

hab noch eine alte razer diamondback 3g und ich wollte ihre oberflöche sauber machen, Tasten inklusive.

wie mach ich das am besten?


----------



## rabe08 (24. August 2011)

Ganz vorsichtig... Soll jetzt kein dumme Spruch sein, bei meiner Sidewinder habe ich schon mehr weggeputzt als vorgesehen. Besondern gummierte Flächen sind empfindlich. Ansonsten lauwarmes Wasser mit einem Spritzer Spüli, ist gut für das (Haut-)Fett auf dem Nager. Am besten mit dem Duschkopf gut aufschäumen und nur den Schaum benutzen. Mit einem weichen Lappen etwas Schaum aufnehmen und mit leichtem Druck auf der Maus verteilen. Das ganze 7-10x, bis Dir das Ding sauber genug ist. Dann etwas trocken reiben und fertig. Die Maus sollte nicht Tropfen!


----------



## s|n|s (24. August 2011)

Brennspiritus, die Flasche für n euro.
putze ich alles an Tastauren, Mäusen und Kopfhörern mit und desinfiziere gleichzeitig. Ausserdem verdunstet die Restflüssigkeit innerhalb von sekunden. viel schneller als Wasser.

Geht auch gut mit Glasreiniger.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. August 2011)

Entweder ein feuchtes Tuch mit etwas normaler Seife oder einen Kunststoffreiniger. Für die Ritzen nehme ich einen Zahnstocher


----------



## brennmeister0815 (25. August 2011)

Isopropanol Isopropanol in eine ausrangierte Sprühflasche, z.B. Glasreiniger füllen. Maus/Tastatur/was-auch-immer leicht einsprühen und vorsichtig abwienern. Verdunstet rückstandsfrei und desinfiziert -> look & feel wie neu! Für kleine Zwischenräume aller Art nehme die schmale Polsterdüse eines Staubsaugers, ja die mit den Borsten vorne dran. Ergebnis: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## s|n|s (25. August 2011)

brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> Isopropanol Isopropanol in eine ausrangierte Sprühflasche, z.B. Glasreiniger füllen. Maus/Tastatur/was-auch-immer leicht einsprühen und vorsichtig abwienern. Verdunstet rückstandsfrei und desinfiziert -> look & feel wie neu! Für kleine Zwischenräume aller Art nehme die schmale Polsterdüse eines Staubsaugers, ja die mit den Borsten vorne dran. Ergebnis:
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
Isoprop soll die Filco-Tastenabdeckungen angreifen.

Hab keins hier sonst würde ich es testen. Meine Filco keycaps haben schon 30min in Brennspiritus (96% Ethanol) gebadet. Um zu gucken ob sie es aushalten, damit geputzt zu werden. Und haben ihr Aussehen behalten. Safe.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (25. August 2011)

s|n|s schrieb:


> Isoprop soll die Filco-Tastenabdeckungen angreifen.


 Nein, Isopropanol greift die Tastenabdeckungen meiner FILCO's _nicht_ an. Dieses Bild ist nach der x-ten Reinigungsbehandlung entstanden. Sieht aus wie am ersten Tag


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (25. August 2011)

ok ich hab leider nur wasser+spülmittel zur verfügung. Damit versuch ichs einfach mal.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (25. August 2011)

Poste mal 'nen Foto, wie's _nach_ der "Behandlung" aussieht...


----------

